# Is your Dominant Hand Better as Leader or Follower in the Golf Swing?



## Leftsider (Oct 2, 2006)

I am a lefty when I golf, but I am right arm dominant. This places my dominant arm as the lead arm in the golf swing. My buddy is a right handed golfer that is right arm dominant. His dominant arm is the trailing arm. He consistently outdrives me. Is it better to have your dominant arm in the trailing position or does it matter? I would be interested to know others opinions.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

They say lefties are better off playing right handed, and vice versa, but I have no experience. The #1 golfer in my high school is a lefty who plays righty..........maybe there's something to it.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Im lefty but swing righty. I find I drive further when I keep my body still and rotate around my spine. The drive through is definintely led with a pulling of the left arm, so perhaps I have that advantage. Still, a good swing beats lefty or righty.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

ur dominate hand should just glid along with ur swing, dont grip it hard with ur dominate hand, hold the club in ur knuckles and interlock ur fingers(pinky and pointer) thats wat the pro at my course told me


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree you shouldn't ever grip too hard.. and some people use a 10 finger grip or put their pinky over their hand, and not interlock it.

Strong arming it with your left arm may seem to give you more power, but you really get it from maintaining the wrist cock as long as possible and releasing through on impact. 

The pros maintain this angle until the bottom of the swing, and generate a ton of club head speed with it. This is why the little guys (Davis Love III, Pavin, etc) can hit it 300 yds.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

My brother is left handed but plays golf right handed, as it is easier for him.

Lots of people are the same. Dont be concerned with your mate out hitting you as this could be lots of different factors, not just because he is right handed, or his dominant hand is pushing rather than pulling or vice versa.

It may be worth while trying to hit using right handed clubs at a range, just to see how it feels.


----------

